# leere Versprechungen von Kabel Deutschland



## kariert (6 Dezember 2013)

Bevor ich meinem jetzigen Telf. u. Internetanbieter kündigte habe ich bei KD angerufen und mich über die Verfügbarkeit erkundigt. Laut Telefongesprächspartner KD und bis heute im Internet giebt es bei meiner Adresse keine Probleme, ich kann eine 32 000er Leitung erhalten. Mir wurden sogar noch Tips gegeben, dass ich im Internet kündigen muss und am besten sofort wegen der Fristeneinhaltung von 3 Monaten. Habe ich alles erledigt. Nach dem ich nichts schriftliches von KD erhalten habe, telefonierte ich wieder mit dem Kundenservice. Wir haben dann den Vertrag telefonisch gemacht und ich sollte ein Formular erhalten wegen der Portierung meiner Telef.-Nr.. Dann kam ein Brief, dass ich bis zum 05.01.2014 (mein Kündigungstermin alter Anbieter) keinen Anschluss erhalte. Ich könnte aber ein Funktelefon von KD bekommen. Ich telefonierte noch öfters mit KD und es sollte in 14 Tagen zugeschalten werden. Diese Woche wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass ich weder in 14Tagen noch im Januar oder Februar oder März ein Zugang für Telef. u. Internet erhalte denn es liegt kein Kabel bei meiner Adresse an. Ich habe nur ab den 05.01.2014 kein Telefon und kein Internet, interessiert KD nicht im geringsten, denn laut Inernet kann ich die obengenannte Leitung immer noch erhalten.
Vielen Dank Kabel Deutschland für dieses Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2013)

Eine Meldung bei deinem jetzigen Provider sollte eigentlich die Fortsetzung des Vertrages ermöglichen. Wie stehts damit?


----------

